# Log your Shifts



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I think it would be cool to log some shift results. It might help us get more down to the brass tax of things. For those of you with a Prius this will be made easier by taking the info off the screen of the car when you turn it off. 


I think there are 3 basic factors in determining your wages. 

1). Time online:
2). Miles Driven:
3). Earnings(fares*.8):

Time online is the total time you have your uber phone on. Of course that includes with and without passengers. Miles driven is the total miles put on your car while online, of course that's with and without passengers. And payout is your 80% cut from your total fares. 

Using these three components and then deducting a standard cost per mile on the vehicle, can bring us to an hourly wage for working Uber for a particular shift. 

Of course feel free to post additional comments or stats as you feel relevant. 

So the basic form is.

1). Time online:
2). Miles Driven:
3). Earnings(fares*.8):
4). Additional Info:


----------



## jakeV (Apr 10, 2014)

Cool idea Jeeves. So I guess the calculation would be (#3 earnings in dollars) minus (#2 miles driven * .40 cents a mile) then divide by (#1 hours driven).  That would calculate true earnings per hour after estimated car costs if I'm not mistaken.

Some additional info might entail: City of operation. Number of rides. Time of Day. etc.


----------



## steveO (Apr 10, 2014)

I just had another thought:

This is a great topic. The only thing I would want to point out is that most jobs do involve a commute. I know a friend who drives for UberX but his house is far from the action. So he drives 15 miles just to get to an area where he might get a request. This can make a big difference in the car cost for the driver. We should keep in mind that a lot of people do commute 15-45 miles a day for work and they don't really consider that part of their wage. But in this instance where your car is your workplace, it seems logical to factor in it's costs.


----------



## steveO (Apr 10, 2014)

I recorded this info last night here in San Diego.

1) Time online: 5.5 hours
2) Miles Driven: 57 miles
3) Earnings: $88

$88 earnings - (57miles*.4) 
divided by
5.5 hours
----------
$11.85 cents an hour driving for uberX

I think it was an average night, had 3 good trips on the highway that helped. When I ended I had to drive 8 miles home and I included that. Yes after you factor in the true cost of the mileage on your car it seems that the wages aren't so great


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

$12 an hour. Uber says in it's driver ads they pay $60k a year. Thats 96 hours a week online at $12 an hour. I think there is more earning potential then that. I saw on my Sunday drivers report the top drivers made $24 an hour in fares. Wonder how many miles they drove...


----------



## smoothOP (Apr 10, 2014)

I just did a short shift here in Denver for UberX

1) Time online: 2.75 hours
2) Miles Driven: 33 miles
3) Earnings: $41

Earnings per hour: $10.10 Did I calculate that right?
Total rides 6

I spent $6 at Taco Bell. Should I deduct that too?
I enjoy the flexibility of the job, working whenever I want. It's by far the best part.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes JakeV thanks for explaining how to calculate earnings per hour driving for Uber taking into consideration car cost.
Yes SteveO I think you are right that's an average night behind the wheel.
Yes Zaner Ubers argument is that you CAN make up to $60k a year, but that's before car cost, and assuming 40-50 hours every week.
Yes smoothOP that is a correct calculation. And we all enjoy the flexibility of being our own boss, you are right.


----------



## alanab (Apr 11, 2014)

Im not sure I really want to know my earnings per hour after cost with Uber but I'm going to keep track next time I'm out.


----------



## tess (Apr 10, 2014)

Time on: 6 
Miles: 73
Fares: 121

Whats that work out to be?


----------



## SavyOne (Apr 10, 2014)

Cool idea to create an earnings calculator. Tess I think it would be your miles multiply by 40 cents, subtract that from your fares, then divide it by your time online. I get 15 dollars and 30 cents for your earnings per hour.

I think maybe the 40 cents per mile needs to be considered more. Depends on what car you have exactly. 

I looked up the average commute in America and the stats I find say 26 miles roundtrip. That would be an allowance of 52 miles per 8 hours driven with uber. In my experience that's about the mileage I drive when I'm online.


----------



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

I average $14 an hour in earnings (after 20% uber cut). I haven't factored in my car cost before. I've always commuted for work and agree that the mileage is similar to a 9-5 commute.


----------



## tess (Apr 10, 2014)

15.30 an hour is not bad it was buesier then usual


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm guessing if you calculate the cost per mile at 40 cents its going to be hard to beat $16 an hour. Car expense is indeed a very subjective topic. 

I drove for 3 hours today for 41 miles and 53 dollars in earnings. Car expense at 40% for 41 miles is $16.40. That would give me $36.6 earnings after car costs or $12.20 an hour.


----------



## hybridman (Apr 10, 2014)

I drove for 2 hours today so far (might do more later). 27 miles and $43 in fares or$32 in earnings. 

Time - 2
Miles - 27 @ 40% = 11
Earnings - 32

32-11/2 = $11/hour with car cost. $16/hour without car cost

car cost is tax deductible so that helps.


----------



## steveO (Apr 10, 2014)

From what I'm reading here it looks like the range of hourly salary driving for Uber after approximated car costs is $10-$15 an hour.


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

I drove on Sunday and got $14.50 earnings per hour after 40cents calculated car cost.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Had no regulars to do yesterday after 930am and had to stay out for a 1hr meeting at lunch, so had a good chance for UBER work, here's how it panned out

Logged on 1000am last job 830pm - 2 hours in breaks = 8.5 hrs
9 jobs total = $358.00 less Uber cut and GST = $250.60
$29.50 p/hr return
less running costs, approx $25.00 LPG and statutory costs

It could have been better - knocked back some work when needed a nap. That's sort of a good average day here in Sydney in a Black/Livery car. I couldn't survive without my regulars though, Uber provides a great way to fill the breaks. Sometimes when I'm on a roll with Uber work it makes sense for me to give a regular over to one of my other drivers.

The Aussie dollar amounts don't relate to average US earnings. Here a 15yr old at McDonald's earns $15.00 p/hr. Process/ factory workers start at 45k p/a + benefits. It's a different landscape here in Sydney, medium price for a home within 20 miles of the CBD is over a million.


----------



## smoothOP (Apr 10, 2014)

Great info from a totally different market. You're averaging $40 a ride. I know you said $25 in LPG, so how many miles did you log on that shift? I looked at your rates for Sydney its $3.25 a kilometer or $4.25 a kilometer for luxury. Does luxury not necessarily mean SUV? Luxury has a $19 base fair in Sydney - I like that! With UberX in Denver we get $1.57 a mile. Black here gets $3.05 a mile. In LA UberX is down to $1.25 a mile but driver keeps 95%. 

Ok thats enough info, back to the topic:

Today I drove a little over 2 hours, $42 in fares, 24 miles total. I really don't like to consider that its $12 in car costs for this little shift. This thread is a buzzkill.


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

Logged a shift over the weekend

5 hours 20 minutes
64 miles
$97 in fares

$25 in potential car cost. $77.50 in earnings. $52.50 or $10 an hour. I think it's more fun then working at Target but at this point Im not sure. 

I really do enjoy not having a boss most of the time. Making my own schedule is hard to put a price on as well.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

I keep a spreadsheet where I track total miles driven for Uber, costs (tolls), income and once I subtract the IRS mileage rate averaged $12.17 an hour. Getting rich I'm not. Flexibility is great. Now I'm thinking I'll need to get a "real" job.


----------



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

With my health it's almost a necessity to be able to work when I can. Flexibility is everything for me.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Had a funny "slow" Black car shift that was saved by some above average fares. Not the quantity, but quality jobs today (which I prefer). I was in my 6 cyl petrol Caprice hence the better fuel figures than my usual car. 

1). Time online: 530pm-330am (90 min break) = 8.5hrs
2). Miles Driven: 208km / 129miles
3). Earnings(fares): $496.00. 10 jobs. 
4). Additional Info: 27l petrol @ $1.60 pl = $43.20 / 7.15 gallon (31mpg)

Less GST = $450.90
Less Uber Comm. -$ 90.18
Less Fuel. - $ 43.20
Earn before income Tax = $317.52 / $37.35 p/hr

Less license fees, full commercial insurance, wear & tear etc. lower value Aussie dollar, higher cost of living. It's not a simple comparison with American takings.


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

Cool report Sydney!

I worked 3 hours this morning. $6 cash tips!! $45 fares, 30 miles. $36+$6 in earnings = $42-$12 car cost. $10 an hour.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

zaner said:


> Cool report Sydney!
> 
> I worked 3 hours this morning. $6 cash tips!! $45 fares, 30 miles. $36+$6 in earnings = $42-$12 car cost. $10 an hour.


Yeah there was something in the air last 2 nights, I actually got some good cash tips, which is highly unusual.

Those 3-4am finish times are not so easy on this 50yr old. But with UBER, late nights and till about 3am is when the work is at its best. It's a public holiday weekend, so many people are away and I only saw it surge once briefly. None of my jobs where caught on surge. Finished with the biggest one of the night at $109.00.

It's 1000am Sunday now, sent my wife out to take a regular client to the Airport, then she needs to get 2 more UBER jobs for the car to reach 20 jobs from Friday to get the extra $250.00 incentive UBER pays operators to send their cars out.

I have to deal with 3 kids under 8yrs on just 5hrs sleep - I'm gonna get monstered!


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

Had a very interesting morning with Uberx, clocked a huge fare for 40 mile ride but then had to make my way back. 

4 hours 15 minutes
$172 in fares $5 in tips
135 miles
$54 in car costs at 40 cents a mile
$137 in earnings + $5 tip

$88 / 4.25 hours = $20.70 an hour

Needless to say I Was on the move!! Considering there was no surge I think this is about the best I can do. If I could have stayed out a little bit longer I might have gotten a ride home and not had to do 15 miles at the end without a passenger. Then again I might have ended up way in BFE again.


----------



## GuitarJunkie (Apr 10, 2014)

Killin it Seinfeld!


----------



## GuitarJunkie (Apr 10, 2014)

I put in 2.75 hours today. Drove total of 57 miles. $68 in fares after safety fee. $23 in car costs. $54 in earnings. $31 net earnings. $11.28 an hour.


----------



## lerichman (May 19, 2014)

I'm making $22-$25 an hour after Uber cut, gas and wear and tear. This is driving mostly in SF and the peninsula. I do this part-time, and only drive during the peak hours. Did you guys get the $50 per hour Uber guarantee for Sunday in SF? I'm worried because I worked 12 hours, accepted 100% of my rides, buy when I received my weekly summary it says that I only accepted 75% of my rides. This would not qualify me for the guaranteed pay because you must accept 80% for that. I did get a lot of cancellations due to the I was receiving due to the incredibly complicated street scene of the Bay to Breakers (street closures). Hopefully they don't screw us.


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

$50 per hour guarantee?!


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

lerichman said:


> I'm making $22-$25 an hour after Uber cut, gas and wear and tear. This is driving mostly in SF and the peninsula. I do this part-time, and only drive during the peak hours. Did you guys get the $50 per hour Uber guarantee for Sunday in SF? I'm worried because I worked 12 hours, accepted 100% of my rides, buy when I received my weekly summary it says that I only accepted 75% of my rides. This would not qualify me for the guaranteed pay because you must accept 80% for that. I did get a lot of cancellations due to the I was receiving due to the incredibly complicated street scene of the Bay to Breakers (street closures). Hopefully they don't screw us.


unless ur counting promo bonuses and such your are not making 22-25 an hour ok. Post your shift entire stats and I will show exactly how much ur making


----------



## lerichman (May 19, 2014)

Not sure this post went through, so I'm posting my hour review again


----------



## lerichman (May 19, 2014)

ye


Seinfeld said:


> $50 per hour guarantee?!


Yep for Bay to Breakers on Sunday. SF Only


----------



## lerichman (May 19, 2014)

Here's how I calculate my Net: Please let me know if I'm missing anything.
Gross Receipts-20% Uber cut-$6 per hour gas-.25 per mile wear and tear on vehicle.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

lerichman said:


> Not sure this post went through, so I'm posting my hour review again


nope didn't work


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

lerichman said:


> Here's how I calculate my Net: Please let me know if I'm missing anything.
> Gross Receipts-20% Uber cut-$6 per hour gas-.25 per mile wear and tear on vehicle.


Different people calculate differently, right now I'm using the 56 cents a mile the IRS allows since I don't want to go the costs plus depreciation route that would show the true cost of the business.


----------



## Wawee9 (May 3, 2014)

Did you guys get the $50 per hour Uber guarantee for Sunday in SF? I'm worried because I worked 12 hours, accepted 100% of my rides, buy when I received my weekly summary it says that I only accepted 75% of my rides. This would not qualify me for the guaranteed pay because you must accept 80% for that. I did get a lot of cancellations due to the I was receiving due ...."

I'm getting screwed over for Bay to Breakers too, they said my acceptance rate was 79%. I started talking to the lawyers that are involved in the lawsuit in San Francisco. 
Uber is royally ****ing the drivers over these promos!!!


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

Ran my memorial day weekend stats on the calculator factored at 40cents a mile car costs. Damn those car costs!!


----------



## uberxbayarea (May 14, 2014)

Seems like I was all over the SF Bay Area today. Started out in Hayward with a drop off at Oakland Airport. Made my way back to Hayward and immediately got a fare going to SFO. So since I was in the city and decided to stay. I ended up doing well today.

10.5 Hours
28 Fares 
$365.71
$73.14 Ubers cut
$292.57 My cut before expenses

202 Miles driven


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

uberxbayarea said:


> Seems like I was all over the SF Bay Area today. Started out in Hayward with a drop off at Oakland Airport. Made my way back to Hayward and immediately got a fare going to SFO. So since I was in the city and decided to stay. I ended up doing well today.
> 
> 10.5 Hours
> 28 Fares
> ...


Nice day right there.


----------



## uberxbayarea (May 14, 2014)

Well, went out again today and once again my first rider was going to the Oakland Airport, this was at 7:10 am. I didn't get another fare until 12:10 as this was partially my fault as I had a doctors appointment that took longer than expected. After 1pm I had five fares, back to back almost. Never did I wait more than 8-10 minutes for the next ping. From 3:15 till 7:30 I mostly drove in San Francisco. Not any great fares, but I received 2-3 an hour.

8 Hours (Aprox.)
22 Fares
$214.95
$43.02 Ubers Cut

$171.93 My cut before expenses

138 Miles driven


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice couple of days uberxbayarea! What kind of car do you drive?


----------



## uberxbayarea (May 14, 2014)

I drive a 07 Honda Accord.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Winter has struck in Sydney. It was a nice day but after almost 3 weeks of our "Vivid Light Festival" and the work it generated things have slowed down on UBER.

Two days, about 6 hours logged on and only 3 jobs for $88.00

Friday night tomorrow will be a test, no festival, just a chill winter wind giving folk a reason to stay home, order Pizza, and watch the latest release on Cable.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

uberxbayarea said:


> I drive a 07 Honda Accord.


Perfect car for the job! Sounds like you are making good work of UberX in the Bay Area. Keep us posted with your earnings for the weekend!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Haven't witnessed a surge period for over a week here in Sydney. Plenty of Black cars all the time. 

Working around the edges like a circling shark seems to work for me.


----------

